# Löcher in Folie



## högi123 (29. Juni 2009)

Wer hilft weiter?
Unser Schwimmteich ist knapp 8 Jahre alt. Vor 2 Jahren begann ein kleiner Wasserverlust, der unbedenklich war. In diesem Jahr ist der Verlust sehr groß. Die Randzonen liegen trocken. __ Schilf hat sich durch die Kautschukfolie gebohrt und die Folie durchlöchert. Die Lieferfirma zieht sich darauf zurück, dass Wurzelfestigkeit garantiert wird, Rhizome aber keine Wurzeln seien. 
Wer hat Erfahrung mit Auseinandersetzungen von Fölienlieferanten? Wie repariert man solche Löcher?
Högie123


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Servus Högi

Herzlich Willkommen

Nicht umsonst schreiben wir uns die Finger Wund .....

__ Schilf hat in einem Folieteich nix verloren 

Nun zu deinem anliegen, Kautschuk kannst vielleicht mit so einem Fahrradschlauchreparaturset oder Ähnlichem versuchen zu kleben, aber obs hält ..... ....  am besten von beiden Seiten.

Hast vielleicht ein Foto von der Schadstelle ...


----------



## Woodruff (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Hallo Högi123

Kautschuk Teichfolie flicken

Bei der Kautschukfolie ist die Reparatur nicht ganz so einfach, hier ist ein vier Komponenten-Kleber notwendig. Wie bei allen Verklebungen ist es wichtig die Folie vor dem Klebevorgang zu reinigen, dies kann mit einem speziellen Grundreiniger ausgeführt werden. Danach trägt man auf die trockene Kautschukfolie einen Haftvermittler auf und als letzten Schritt befestigt man auf diesem Haftvermittler ein doppelseitiges Klebeband, welches ein dauerelastisches Tape ist, um dann darauf den Folienflicken aufzudrücken, der die defekte Stelle abdichtet. Dieses Tape ist speziell für das Verbinden von Kautschukfolien oder auch EPDM genannten Folienbahnen geeignet und vorgesehen. Es ist in verschiedenen Längen und Breiten im Handel erhältlich und kann einfach auf die benötigte Größe zugeschnitten werden.

Grüße
Woody


----------



## günter-w (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Hallo Högi, wurde bei deinem Teich auf die Folie Vlies verlegt oder direkt Substrat aufgebracht und gepflanzt. Ich habe folgenden zu dem Thema bei anderen Teichen festgestellt wenn Schilfrhizome die Folie durchdrungen haben. 
Kein Vlies auf der Folie eingebaut, Schweisnähte von Hand geschweist oder geklebt, zu steile Teichwände. Beim Sanieren darauf achten das die Rizome auch unter der Folie entfernt werden sonst hast du das Problem beidseitig. und die Rhizome breiten sich noch in deinem Garten aus. Am sichersten wird sein, alles neu aufzubauen und als Schilfersatz Carexarten zu verwenden die haben eine ähnlich hoche Reinigungs und Nährstoffverbrauchseigenschaft.


----------



## högi123 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Danke für eure Beiträge. Unter der Folie ist ein Vlies. Die Folie wurde von einem Fachbetrieb empfohlen und fachgerecht verschweißt. Die Nähte sind dicht. Das __ Schilf wurde von der Planerin eingebaut um die Reinigung des Wassers zu garantieren. Ist es denn wirklich so, dass Rhizome keine Wurzeln sind und somit die Garantieleistung nicht greift? Es gibt Folienhersteller, die 25 ! Jahre Garantie auf Wurzelfestigkeit geben. Auf Nachfragen bei Folienvertreibern bekomme ich immer die Antwort, dass ihre Folie auch Rhizome aushält. 
Ich kann doch nicht nach 8 Jahren einen Teich von 17m Schwimmlänge auflösen und völlig neu anlegen. Unsere Folie ist von der Firma Nova-Plan. 
Weiß jemand von einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung darüber?
Högi123


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Hallo Högi

NEIN, Rhizome sind keine Wurzeln.
Eine richtig verlegte Folie ist auch nach 30 Jahren wurzelfest.
Aber Schilfrhizome können dir schon nach einigen Jahren die Folie löchern.
Wende dich doch an diese Planerin, wobei du auch bei ihr nach 8 Jahren wohl auf taube Ohren stoßen wirst.
Das Gericht kannst dir sparen, die Gegenseite bringt dir einen Gutachter,der erzählt dir höchstens, wie  kann man sein und __ Schilf direkt auf Folie zu pflanzen.
Ich würde sagen,hak es ab unter "Erfahrung".
So schlimm das auch ist.


----------



## högi123 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*



günter-w schrieb:


> Hallo Högi, wurde bei deinem Teich auf die Folie Vlies verlegt oder direkt Substrat aufgebracht und gepflanzt. Ich habe folgenden zu dem Thema bei anderen Teichen festgestellt wenn Schilfrhizome die Folie durchdrungen haben.
> Kein Vlies auf der Folie eingebaut, Schweisnähte von Hand geschweist oder geklebt, zu steile Teichwände. Beim Sanieren darauf achten das die Rizome auch unter der Folie entfernt werden sonst hast du das Problem beidseitig. und die Rhizome breiten sich noch in deinem Garten aus. Am sichersten wird sein, alles neu aufzubauen und als Schilfersatz Carexarten zu verwenden die haben eine ähnlich hoche Reinigungs und Nährstoffverbrauchseigenschaft.


Hallo Günter,
um welche Carexarten handelt es sich? Für eine Antwort wäre ich dir dankbar. 
Wir haben für unseren Teich eine Lösungsmöglichkeit zwischen Folienhersteller, Gartenarchitektin, Freunden und Familie gefunden und schmeißen das __ Schilf in einer Gemeinschaftsaktion raus. Desweiteren arbeiten wir eine Rhizonsperre ein.
Gruß Högi123


----------



## günter-w (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Löcher in Folie*

Hallo Högi,
ich verwende meist folgende Carexarten.
Carex gracilis	        Schmale Sumpfsegge
Carex nigra	                Schwarze Segge
Carex riparia	        Ufersegge
Carex acutiformis	        Sumpfsegge
Carex appropinquanta	Schwarzkopfsegge
Carex disticha	        Kammsegge
Carex hirta	                behaarte Segge
Carex rostrata	        Schnabelsegge
Carex vesicaria	        Blasensegge
Die unterschiedlichen Arten sind mehr für die Optik. Zur Menge 5-8 Pflanzen/m² Pflanzfläche, je nach dem wie sich die Flächenverhältnisse darstellen. Zusätzlich kannst du noch Sumpfiris ,__ Kalmus, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Froschlöffel usw. setzen. Ich versuch je nach größe des Schwimmteichs min. ca. 30 Wasserpflanzenarten zu verwenden. Bei einem reinen Klärteich überwiegen natürlich die Carexarten.
Gruß Günter


----------

